# Another brag "In Color"



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

Wanted to post another brag in the "COLOR" !RED!

Anouncing CH Lido's Rocking Red Raquel.

Raquel is owned and co-owned by Susie Osborn and Grace Durkin, and is bred by Susie Osborn.

Raquel is sired by CH Farleys D I Am Marcello.

Once I get her finishing picture, I will ask Keith to post it for me. : )

Thanks


Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build a house before painting it!"


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for pictures. Your pups are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOHOO!!! Incredible stuff! Photos please?!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeah! Raquel!!!!!

I met her when Annie was just a puppy and I was attending my 3rd dog show! So happy she is finished! 

She makes number 8! Red Standard AKC CHs are growing in numbers! ha! Woohoooooooooooooooooooo

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Woo hoo! I LOVE reds! Congrats Terry, I can't wait to see pics. Thank you to Keith for being your "tech support". LOL


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats so exciting Terry! Cello was an awesome boy and clearly passed that on to his kids ^_^

Way to go Raquel and Lidos!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Looking forward to pictures.  Congratulations!


----------

